# Solar and a true prepper



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi 
You know I have seen a lot people say that solar is just to expensive or to much trouble. Really?
I meen if you want a grid tie in full size system that's another thing and does't have 
much to do with prepping.

If you are prepping and just need some necessities like a radio and lights for the night it's not expensive
or complicated at all. Right now I have small set up I put together just to see what I could do on a tight
budget. One battery and one solar panel. I'm using a 10 watt LED corn row light that could be compared
to a 65 watt bulb (plenty bright) it's been running for about 6 months now and I only needed to run the
generator a few times to keep the light going all night.

Even you are just using a Walmart deep cycle battery that's all you really need for an emergency or 
preppers needs. With the new LED lights they have today it doesn't take much power for lights. 

A 100 watt solar panel and 1 battery could make the difference of having lights and powering a radio. 

Or even if you don't want to go solar but want to power for a light and radio that's easy.
One battery and one of those $89 generators and a battery chargers will do the trick.
The generators will run a long time on just a little gasoline. But you only need to run it a
little every day to keep one battery going. Run the generator for 1 hour and have lights all night. 

I guess what I'm saying is if you are really prepping for an emergency it doesn't take much.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Will look into this , thank you .


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

As you probably already know I fully agree with budgetprepp-n.

My 1st system was small but it allowed me to keep a few leds burning and run the radio and cell phone when the grid went down. I later enlarged it a bit and was able to keep the chest freezer running during another 3 day grid down event.

Today with my larger system I'm able to keep the well running and we all know that the 1st thing you must have is clean water.... especially if you live with a Sasquatch,,, talk about needing a shower,,,, that guy stinks.


----------

